# Forum > Comics > Webcomics >  My Impossible Soulmate

## 137beth

A new comic series from the creator of _Rain_, called _My Impossible Soulmate_, has launched today on ComicFury.

The author described it as a romance first, along with coming-of-age and fantasy adventure.  It also has an almost all queer cast, and part of the story will probably involve the characters coming to terms with being queer.

It's a loose spin-off of the author's previous comic, _Rain_.  Rain was a realistic fiction comic with no magic, but all the characters in the comic read a metafictional manga called *Black Wings Kanimari*.  *My Impossible Soulmate* is a prequel about the fictional author of BWK who travels to an alternate world with magic that eventually inspires her to write fantasy manga.

The first page of MIS introduces the first two main characters, Chiaki and Fumiko, both of whom make a strong first impression on me.

----------


## Rodin

Been hyped for the launch for a while.  Only found out about Rain a few months ago and immediately binged the whole thing twice.  I cant think of another webcomic with such well rounded characters who feel lik real people instead of archetypes for a story.

Im very interested to see what Jocelyn can do with the freedom of a fantasy setting.

----------


## 137beth

Yep.  Although, the "freedom of the setting" is somewhat limited by the fact that Chiaki has to come back and write BWK based on her adventure.

I'm also quite happy to see Chiaki is struggling with her situation the way a real person would: she isn't just like "okay, I'm a comic protagonist, time for me to save the world."

----------

